# Tell me about my new vintage NRS 15er



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

A 15 year old NRS raft looks pretty much the same as the current boats. That thing must be from the 70's.


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

Does it have a serial number anywhere on it?


----------



## PowderHoar (Dec 11, 2006)

I have looked for a serial#.
no luck, where are they typically located?

70's. I can believe it. I figured it was old/ vintage.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

It is older than 15 years. In fact, it is likely older than 25 years. I have had NRS boats from the early 90's in the shop and they had newer logos and had already upgraded out of military valves/ boots by 91. 

Its not surprising that the SN is gone. The metal plates they used into the early 2000's pulled out and got lost all the time so no reason to think the older ones would have done any better 

It is the "sport" model.

I dont know what the straps are for. Never seen them

I assume it is hypalon, but only because i have never seen PVC NRS boats. Doesnt mean they didn't make them. I have never had one that old in the shop. Its a classic for sure and has the potential to make every trip a real adventure!!

That valve boot does look like it is starting to leak pretty good. It could go on like that for a while or could fail catastrophically if it got folded wrong, had to much pressure in it, to little pressure in it, or was left to bake in full sun. I have replaced boots that looked to be leaking about like yours but when i pulled them out I find the whole boot is cracked through and seems like divine intervention is the only thing holding air in the boat at all. If you are going to replace the boot you might as well do an inside outside patch over the hole and retro fit it with a C-7. It will be easier than getting a new boot in there and you'll get rid of the boot and have a good valve. Dont forget to put the back of the valve in before you patch the hole.


----------



## PowderHoar (Dec 11, 2006)

zbaird said:


> It is older than 15 years. In fact, it is likely older than 25 years.
> 
> Its a classic for sure and has the potential to make every trip a real adventure!!
> 
> but when i pulled them out I find the whole boot is cracked through and seems like divine intervention is the only thing holding air in the boat at all.


wow, seems so so true. great post. thanks.

I am concentrating on safety for sure, now i see repair kits and a spare valve being ordered this week. i have the throw/flip bags, knives, whistles, PFD's etc of course.

noted about the c-7 patch. once again good advice, maybe keep the old military valve for emergency parts...!?

A work in progress for sure. I really just want to keep it going for a few seasons. amazing find for entry level and the price was right. I am sure we will eventually get better rubber.

But as y'all say..."whatever gets you out there..."


----------



## B4otter (Apr 20, 2009)

Straps are on the rear, not the front - to thread through slots in a plywood transom. Valves and rubber indicate mid- to late 80's, one of the first Sport models.


----------



## PowderHoar (Dec 11, 2006)

HA
Of course I have been running this backwards,
Story of my life.


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

is that bondo?


----------



## PowderHoar (Dec 11, 2006)

bob larrabee said:


> is that bondo?


Bob!!


----------



## Zorba the Geek (Jun 15, 2007)

Given the valves it's could be neoprene? we had DIB's from that area that were neoprene boats. Same valves, similar look. I'm mostly guessing.


----------



## merritrd (Feb 1, 2010)

I remember back in the 70's similar straps where for lousy motor system.

Rob


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

I can help you fix it Scotty. My shop or yours. Forget about boot replacement, it would be like replacing the motor in a Hyundai Excel. It looks like the whole side of the boat was loosing air, not just the quarter that the valve would supply. If this is the case, your baffle is no good. This would normally be bad news. However, in your case, if your baffle is blown, we can simply patch over the leaky valve and use the other exclusively. 
Your probably thinking how hard is it to fix the baffle too. Well after putting the new engine in the Hyundai you get custom paint and balling 20's. Now you say "Holy crap a boat with only 3 chambers, is that safe?" Sure, just like a new nrs otter. Give me a call if I can help. 4701936


----------

